# [VB.NET + ACCESS 2000] Abfrage über 2 Datenbanken



## MrPHP (29. Oktober 2004)

Hallo!

Ich möchte eine Abfrage schreiben wo ich Werte aus 2 Datenbanken auslesen möchte und mit Kriterien aus einer der beiden DBs einschränken möchte. Ich habe zwar schon Ansätze hier im Forum gelesen (... FROM db1.tabelle1 ...), aber ich hab' keine Ahnung wie ich das letzlich realisieren kann. Wichtig ist mir vor allem wie ich die Datenbanken in SQL angebe, da ich ja normalerweise über eine best. Verbindung auf eine DB zugreife.

Wie im Betreff schon geschrieben, programmiere ich in VB.NET (ADODB) und greife auf 2 Access 2000 Datenbanken zu.


----------



## Alex F. (10. Mai 2007)

schau mal hier 

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/visual-basic/271003-mehrere-recordsets-zusammenfuehren-2.html

Da ist der Zugriff auf 2 Access -Datenbanken beschrieben

Grüsse bb


----------

